# 1960S Ladies 9Ct Gold Watches



## Ali1122 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to this site. But I have inherited these two vintage ladies watches and was wondering ifanyone could enlighten me as to their value. I think they are from the 60's and the UNO one is 9ct gold case and strap. The Everite is just 9ct gold case and rolled gold strap. They are both working perfectly. The seconds hand on the UNO is missing so ive ordered a replacement for it.

I look forward to hearing any information you may have.

Many thanks, Alison


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Worth their weight in gold, sadly.

Mind you, 9ct is still up around Â£9 a gram so it's not all bad news.

Brands like these don't really appeal as watches to collect or to wear, certainly not in this style.

e.bay will give you a better idea.


----------



## Ali1122 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you. I had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Ali,

Welcome to our site. Although we do not actually give our opinion on values here, an easy way to get values of similar items would be to do an "advanced" search on one of the well known auction sites, by typing in "ladies gold watch" or similar, including any trade names and carat value of the gold and then tick the box for "completed listings". A list of similar items that have sold recently should then be displayed. Unfortunately, many ladies gold watches do not seem to keep value as well as men's. (Many women won't have used watches!) I've seen a lot of lovely ladies watches scrapped for the gold content. If you see jewellers selling similar used watches, they may have a market for such and may be interested to purchase stock. Your watches should realise at least their scrap value (weight will be less the movement) but I always think that it is such a shame. Best of luck,

Mike


----------



## Ali1122 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Mike, I'll check out the auction site. But i'm tempted to keep the UNO one to wear, (and save it from the melting pot ;-).


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ali1122 said:


> Thanks Mike, I'll check out the auction site. But i'm tempted to keep the UNO one to wear, (and save it from the melting pot ;-).


I would keep both but my good lady would sell both! :yes: 

Mike


----------

